
Supreme Court rejects limits to partisan gerrymandering - jbonniwell
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-court-gerrymandering/supreme-court-rejects-limits-to-partisan-gerrymandering-idUSKCN1TS24Z
======
deskamess
Is the gist of it that there is no legal recourse to partisan gerrymandering?

------
howard941
5-4 splits don't stand the test of time

~~~
deskamess
But it does damage during that time (especially if on the wrong side).

~~~
howard941
This, so much this.

